# 2003-04 Statistical Projections...



## Arclite (Nov 2, 2002)

Here's my guesstimates on next year's stats for our 8-man rotation:

Stephon Marbury: 42mpg, 20ppg, 9.5apg, 3rpg, 45%fg, 85%fts
Shawn Marion: 40mpg, 20ppg, 9rpg, 3apg, 48%fgs, 85%fts
Amare Stoudemire: 35mpg, 16ppg, 11rpg, 2apg, 50%fgs, 70%fts
Joe Johnson: 28mpg, 12ppg, 4.5rpg, 3.5apg, 44%fgs, 80%fts
Jake Tsakalidis: 24mpg, 7ppg, 5.5rpg, .5apg, 50%fgs, 70%fts
Penny Hardaway: 20mpg, 8ppg, 3.5rpg, 3.5apg, 42%fgs, 80%fts
Jake Voskuhl: 12mpg, 3ppg, 3rpg, .5apg, 55%fgs, 70%fts
Tom Gugliotta: 12mpg, 5ppg, 3.5rpg, 1apg, 45%fgs, 80%fts

Then Barbosa, Zarko, Outlaw, Scotty, and Jacobsen should all be in the 4-10 mpg area..

Feel free to post your own predictions or laugh at mine..


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

*8 man Rotation..*

Stephon Marbury 40mpg - 22ppg - 9.7apg - 3 rpg 
Shawn Marion 38 mpg - 20ppg - 10rpg - 2apg 
Amare Stoudemire 34mpg - 16ppg - 10 rpg - 1apg 
Joe Johnson 28mpg - 12ppg - 4.5rpg - 5apg
Jake Tsakalidis 16mpg - 5ppg - 3rpg - .2apg
Penny Hardaway 20mpg - 9ppg - 4rpg - 3apg
Jake Voskuhl 14mpg - 6ppg - 4rpg - .4apg
Tom Gugliotta 14mpg - 6ppg - 4rpg - 1apg


----------



## Arclite (Nov 2, 2002)

Looks pretty good, I'm expecting big things out of Big Jake if he's 100%. Hopefully another 2001-like campaign where he can get 6-7 boards a game and be a contributor on both ends.


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

16 and 10 is a pretty bad projection for Amare. That is pretty much what Amare averaged in December, January and February playing on 2 injured toes that needed surgery.

That would also be only an improvement of 1 rpg when he will definately play at least 5 more minutes per game next season.

~18ppg 11+rpg 2+apg ~2bpg 1+spg 50%FG


----------



## Arclite (Nov 2, 2002)

Amare should definitely get at least 2bpg next year if he's getting 35~ minutes. I remember when Googs got hurt and he first started getting real minutes he was getting 2 blocks or so a game. After that the toes started impairing his ability to get-up as quick and it seems like he dropped off in that category..


----------



## #1SUNFAN (Jul 17, 2002)

I think Amare will get: 19ppg 11rpg

as you can see from my signature, Amare did fairly well in most games. He will be more consistent this year and therefore his number's will increase easily.


----------



## Arclite (Nov 2, 2002)

Wow, that 35+ minute stat is a good one #1SUNFAN, I had no idea. Could Amare be a 20/10 player as soon as next year if he's getting 38 mins a game?


----------



## Ezmo (May 11, 2003)

i think matrix will get 23 ppg. im expecting a bigseason for him. so is al harrington...and everyone else he dunked on...


----------



## Arclite (Nov 2, 2002)

Haha yeah, Big Al got a face-full of Marion junk. Poor kid..

Anyways, I don't think Marion's ppg will increase with Amare's role growing.. I do, however, think his shooting percentage will increase, even if he is shooting more threes. Amare scoring inside is going to make Marion's mid-range/outside game cake.


----------



## Ezmo (May 11, 2003)

tru, tru. amare will seem more of a factor in the games, and he will be, but i still think that matrix will step up a little bit. he was what, 21.2 ppg last year? hmm maybe not 23 like i said before, but like 22.1 or so. lol, one point less


----------

